# Comics  > Image Comics >  Rat Queens

## skyjumpermike

Just wanted to start a new thread.  Issue six is due to come out next week!  Really looking forward to what's going to happen with the ladies (and Gary).  Also,  This Saturday the  the writer and artist will be hosting a live chat where you can ask questions, see the guys, and maybe get to see some art that Roc is working on for future issues.  If I can find the link I'll post it here.

----------


## skyjumpermike

Here is the link to the facebook event page for the Rat Queens Social Club event.  https://www.facebook.com/events/311655032327327/

----------


## RoguishGurl

Next Wednesday can't be here soon enough!

----------


## Cold Water

I need my QUEENS.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

I've heard such good things about this.  I'll either be tracking down the back issues ir picking up the collection on it cause it seems right up my alley.

----------


## Grilled Cheese Samurai

This title...every month...it just cant come soon enough!!

----------


## skyjumpermike

> I've heard such good things about this.  I'll either be tracking down the back issues ir picking up the collection on it cause it seems right up my alley.


I think you can easily find back issues still, but the trade is much easier.  It really is a fantastic book.  Lots of laughs, decapitations, and with the right amount of heart.  What is also nice, the writer and artisit put as much effort into connecting with fans as they do in making and awesome book.

----------


## Groo Odyssey

Hope to see everyone back. Rat Queens out next week, oh yeah.

----------


## strongpieces

Can't wait! It's one of my top five must read on the day of books.

----------


## JaggedFel

Issue 6 suppose to have a lot of Feels and a major event at the end so definitely looking forward to it.

----------


## Enigmatic Undead

> *Rat Queens #6* ↑
> 
>     Story By: Kurtis J. Wiebe
>     Art By: Roc Upchurch
>     Cover By: Roc Upchurch
> 
> Cover Price: $3.50
> 
> Digital Price: $2.99
> ...








> *Rat Queens #7* ↑
> 
>     Story By: Kurtis J. Wiebe
>     Art By: Roc Upchurch
>     Cover By: Roc Upchurch
> 
> Cover Price: $3.50
> 
> Digital Price: $2.99
> ...

----------


## KeenerED

I've been enjoying this series since it started.  It's great to see one of Kurtis series doing well.  He's written some pretty good books.

----------


## Cold Water

K, guys.
Let's talk about our "favorite" queen.
Who's your favorite queen and why?

I'll start:
Mine's Queen Violet.
She's not just my favorite queen, she's my favorite character, ever.


This was my first Rat Queens issue.  Love at first sight.  Pure Awesome, right here.

----------


## G. Boney

> Can't wait! It's one of my top five must read on the day of books.


Yep. I buy TOO MANY comics and am so behind on several of them. RQ isn't one of those.

----------


## Marc Lombardi

I'd be an enormous fan of this series even if I didn't work for Shadowline. Nothing pleases me more than the success that Kurtis & Roc & the rest of the team has had with this title.  I've already read issue #6 and can assure all of you that you're in for a tremendous ride on this new storyline.  That last page is a doozy!

----------


## kurtisjwiebe

I apologize to the Betty fans. She's absolutely my favourite to write, and trust me, I also noticed how absent she was. After writing issue 10, I realized how she had almost no dialog in it. (She originally had one line in issue 10 but the balloon wouldn't fit so we had to cut it. Haha). I think she had less lines because there wasn't as many opportunities for her trademark humour. 

The next issue and arc in general have a LOT more Betty. It opens with some of her trademark shenanigans. And I've said on Twitter recently that while the next arc is called Demons, it could as easily be called The Adventures of Violet and Betty.

Thanks for the support, everyone!

----------


## Ragdoll

> I apologize to the Betty fans. She's absolutely my favourite to write, and trust me, I also noticed how absent she was. After writing issue 10, I realized how she had almost no dialog in it. (She originally had one line in issue 10 but the balloon wouldn't fit so we had to cut it. Haha). I think she had less lines because there wasn't as many opportunities for her trademark humour. 
> 
> The next issue and arc in general have a LOT more Betty. It opens with some of her trademark shenanigans. And I've said on Twitter recently that while the next arc is called Demons, it could as easily be called The Adventures of Violet and Betty.
> 
> Thanks for the support, everyone!


No, thank you.
I have a zillion questions I want to ask but they are all taboo and would probably drive you out of the thread because answering them could tarnish your good name, so I'll throw out the only one that won't upset the squares: If Rat Queens continues to sell well, could it potentially go for a really long run, or do you have a set end destination in mind that, once you reach it, the story is done for good? I'm hoping I am still reading new RQ for years and years to come, but also never mind when someone wants to tell one big story and then bail.

----------


## JaggedFel

> I apologize to the Betty fans. She's absolutely my favourite to write, and trust me, I also noticed how absent she was. After writing issue 10, I realized how she had almost no dialog in it. (She originally had one line in issue 10 but the balloon wouldn't fit so we had to cut it. Haha). I think she had less lines because there wasn't as many opportunities for her trademark humour. 
> 
> The next issue and arc in general have a LOT more Betty. It opens with some of her trademark shenanigans. And I've said on Twitter recently that while the next arc is called Demons, it could as easily be called The Adventures of Violet and Betty.
> 
> Thanks for the support, everyone!


Ah Yes on TinyChat u said something about Violet and Betty going on a sort of side mission. Are we getting one for issue 10?

As for you Ragdoll, I think he said something about the story really taking off after issue 15.

----------


## kurtisjwiebe

> Ah Yes on TinyChat u said something about Violet and Betty going on a sort of side mission. Are we getting one for issue 10?
> 
> As for you Ragdoll, I think he said something about the story really taking off after issue 15.


No, the Betty/Violet stuff starts after issue 12. But there's some big things happening to Betty in issue 11.

And yes, the real story I've been planning for awhile now kicks off once we wrap Demons with issue 15. Game changes in a big way.

----------


## CZor

SOOOOOOO happy to hear that issue #15 is pretty much the beginning of the big story! I love this comic so much that it will be a shame not seeing it around.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

Finally read issue 10  loved the story and the art.  Do we know what Hannah is yet?  Did I miss that?  Other than she has horns of a sort.  Im not a dnd expert so I don't know the different races or classes.

----------


## Anduinel

> Finally read issue 10  loved the story and the art.  Do we know what Hannah is yet?  Did I miss that?  Other than she has horns of a sort.  Im not a dnd expert so I don't know the different races or classes.


Between the horns and the persecution, it likely means she's a half-demon of some kind.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

> Between the horns and the persecution, it likely means she's a half-demon of some kind.


Gotcha.  I was hoping for something a bit less obvious.

----------


## Seedzington

For the one issue special, is there any certain point to read it? Or is it fine to be read at any point of the series?

----------


## BlackagarBoltagon

I've got a quick question I was hoping you guys/girls could help me with. 

*SPOILER* Based on the flashback that opened issue #9, I was under the impression Hannah's mother had been killed some time ago. Why then would she be expecting her to be on the other end of the "phone" at the end of issue #10? That kinda threw me a little. *SPOILER*

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

> I've got a quick question I was hoping you guys/girls could help me with. 
> 
> *SPOILER* Based on the flashback that opened issue #9, I was under the impression Hannah's mother had been killed some time ago. Why then would she be expecting her to be on the other end of the "phone" at the end of issue #10? That kinda threw me a little. *SPOILER*


Maybe the ruin stone communicates with the  *spoilers:*
DEAD
*end of spoilers*

----------


## BlackagarBoltagon

> Maybe the ruin stone communicates with the  *spoilers:*
> DEAD
> *end of spoilers*


Thanks for the reply. For some reason, I never gave that a thought. *spoilers:*
I assume her father is a demon, after seeing her horns, so the rune stone would have to reach Hell or wherever he might be. I never considered it reaching where her mother might be as well. I thought I missed something.
*end of spoilers*

Thanks again. This is such a great series.

----------


## JaggedFel

> For the one issue special, is there any certain point to read it? Or is it fine to be read at any point of the series?


Technically it occurs after Issue 5 in chronological order. But I dont think it especially matters.

----------


## Seedzington

> Technically it occurs after Issue 5 in chronological order. But I dont think it especially matters.


Perfect that's exactly where I am, waiting on second trade.

----------


## Seedzington

Finally read Volume 2... God this is so amazing. Not many comics make me laugh out loud. This is exceptional.

Love that Wiebe responds to questions in this thread.

So pumped for more Betty in issue 11.

----------


## matt levin

I'm wondering how long some of you who've posted here have been collecting comics.  I've been collecting for a very long time, now, and I'll tell you what's happened for me:
call me Ishmael, no, wait, wrong story.

I was a Daredevil fan for a VERY long time.  Since before DD & Black Widow shared a book.  In that time, DD's "origin story" saw so many repeated retellings it was hard to endure another, no matter how good it might seem otherwise.  And then there were the v e r y sss  ll o  w sequences, what we call 'arcs' nowadays.  Some really poor DD stories, boring and badly drawn.  At the same time, my accumulation over all was becoming unmanageable.  Came then, the first culling.

Issue by issue, I judged:  keep this because, damn it, I LIKE it, or because it's #56 (randomly picked # here) between #55 and #57?  If the former, I kep' it.  If the latter... it joined a satisfying pile to be traded or sold.  

And so it will be for me with the Rats.  Sometime in the future (actually it's happening now with other titles) I'll reread the Rats straight through from #1 to 57 (I'm optimistic) and you know, I'll keep the ones I think are cool, and those others?  Somebody else'll like'm, I hope.

So chill.  It's amazing to have a writer on board who'll admit to doing better, and nice to have a promise to do better again.  And the other issues, keep'm, toss'm.  Just...move on.  There's so much more to be pissed about than this.  Have you seen the new President's cabinet?

----------


## BigJeff

I see the next trade is due out in October.  Would anybody care to comment on the current arc?  Has issue #16 been addressed?  Does the new arc stand on its own?

----------


## Qwerty

> I see the next trade is due out in October.  Would anybody care to comment on the current arc?  Has issue #16 been addressed?  Does the new arc stand on its own?


Yeah it stands on it's own.  The art leaves a little to be desired compared to the original guy but the most recent issue was really good.  Issue 16 hasn't been addressed.  I think it's considered non canon.

----------


## Qwerty

An I'm not a DnD guy so most of the concepts go right over my head but the talking chest from last issue and the thieving bag of treats this issue had me cracking up.  Also I figured out the magical totem moments before it formed and screamed out loud what it was.  So glad I was home alone.  I'm really glad I stuck around for this arc and didn't jump ship.  Still I wish it had just been issue 16 take two or what ever and kept the original numbering.

----------


## Anduinel

I feel like Rat Queens is getting close to hitting its pre-hiatus stride again. Could have done without the Days of Future Hannah bit, but eh. Hardly a deal breaker.

----------


## moritat

Rat_Queens_22_Page_03.jpg
preview page from rat queens #22
october 2020

----------


## moritat

Rat_Queens_22_Page_01.jpg

preview page from rat queens #22
october 2020

----------


## Donald

Anybody understand the ending of #25?

----------

